# Graco 390 paint sprayer



## kocur228

Hey guys i'm new to painting and i just bought a 390 and i was wondering if you guys think it's a good sprayer . I'll be spraying a house every couple of weeks .


----------



## BC_Painter

kocur228 said:


> Hey guys i'm new to painting and i just bought a 390 and i was wondering if you guys think it's a good sprayer . I'll be spraying a house every couple of weeks .


It's a good entry level machine, Personally I need something a bit beefier but Graco makes a great product.

As long as you stick to lighter materials, trim ceilings etc. you'll be fine.

Clean it well, don't run it dry and it'll treat you well for years


----------



## brushmonkey

Its a great rig for residential repaints, spraying doors etc. lightweight, easy to move around. My first sprayer when I started out was a 390 & it lasted me forever! At least 10 yrs. Ive got a 395 Ultra in my little quiver for small jobs & I love it. Just keep it clean & store it with Pump Armor or a thinner+30 wt. oil mixture & it shouldn't give you any problems. Good choice.


----------



## Workaholic

I agree with the others, it is a great entry level sprayer and if you take care of it it will serve you for many years.


----------



## johnpaint

I have a 390, 695,and 440 and the 390 is the one I like best, mostly because it's small and a simple machine.


----------



## kocur228

Well thanks guys for the info , so do you think it should be good enough for doing the outside of houses , DO you think it worth spending an extra 600 dollars for a 495? I got the 290 for 600 bucks brand new I thought it was a pretty good deal . Is the 390 good enough to spray doors?


----------



## johnpaint

You will be fine with any house you come up against with the 390.Sure it is an entry level sprayer but it is the best entry level sprayer. If you are going to get anything bigger just go past the 495 and and get the 695 for not that much more and much stronger, but remember these are bigger and if you have jobs with stairs you may want to carry your 390 instead.


----------



## Rcon

A 390 can do almost anything a 495 can do (within reason). As John says if you want to get a bigger sprayer get something like a 695 or bigger. :thumbsup:


----------



## BC_Painter

Rcon said:


> A 390 can do almost anything a 495 can do (within reason). As John says if you want to get a bigger sprayer get something like a 695 or bigger. :thumbsup:


Hmm I've been looking into a 490 for the extra options you get with it, am I wrong to do this! ?!?


----------



## Rcon

BC_Painter said:


> Hmm I've been looking into a 490 for the extra options you get with it, am I wrong to do this! ?!?


Not if you intend to put elasto-wall through it


----------



## BC_Painter

Rcon said:


> Not if you intend to put elasto-wall through it


I'm not putting elastowall through this one :thumbup:


----------



## kocur228

Is the 695 able to use elasto ?


----------



## BC_Painter

Well you CAN but you'd be really pushing it, and it would wear out much quicker, looks like the 795 is a perfect fit for it though, and I plan on getting that one once I am needing to push a lot of it :thumbsup:


----------



## johnpaint

kocur228 said:


> Is the 695 able to use elasto ?


No, but really how many times do you use elasto products? You would need a 1000 for that.


----------



## kocur228

Is the 390 good enough to put finish coats on doors ?


----------



## johnpaint

kocur228 said:


> Is the 390 good enough to put finish coats on doors ?


You bet.


----------



## Metro M & L

kocur228 said:


> Is the 390 good enough to put finish coats on doors ?


It's not the sprayer, it's the sprayman.


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT

Metro M & L said:


> It's not the sprayer, it's the sprayman.


My opinion is: it's a combination of the material and the sprayer+tip size.​
Anyways on to my tip, toward the end of my 395's career I tried putting it in a box for transport and it was the best idea ever.

The 395 does not have wheels and at times this was an issue.
If you have a bunch of hose you won't have a place to put it really.
If you ever have to clean up oil base on the inside of a house you will thank yourself for getting one.
A fiver will fit nicely inside as well.








MMX


----------



## AztecPainting

Yeah 390 is a good option to start but I really think that 395 is a bit better, one of my best friends has a 395 and he use it to death, my buddie work with elastomeric thru this one, it it seems to be working just fine, he got this sprayer like 6 years ago and still works just perfect, as long as you always keep it clean and run it lubricated, its also really light and not as loud as the small versions of Titan (XT's). I own a graco 490 and a Titan 440, honestly, I hate this titan for some reason, it seems to drip a lot even with new tips an new gun. Almost to years ago I got a contract as a favor for a person I knew at the landfill for painting 40 bins from roll off trucks (White, 1 primer, 1 coat finish of Urethane definitely nasty stuff, no sandblasting just power washing and degreased), god, I thought I was screw and I didn't have a sprayer good enough for that, I knew I wasn't making a lot of money because it was as a favor, but of course not for free either, well I decided to used this graco 490 and completely saved my life, I wasn't really pushing the machine it was working just fine and I notice that it worked better with a lower pressure and smaller tip I got 40 bins primed and painted in one weekend. I ran a lot of gallons of that nasty stuff and next day I needed to prime a 2000 sq ft house and next day I had to do spray trims and doors to another house this small graco machines are just unbelievable. Of course after running urethane you have to clean it properly and take all the filters off and make sure you get them clean. I spray the bins by myself, I just had a helper powerwashing, I usually spray primer on a house by myself and back roll it at the same time because and this graco machines are small enough to operate it and sometimes you dont even have to lift them to change from paint to paint, or going up or down stairs, in one hand your bucket in the other your sprayer. Easy enough for people who sometimes work on their own.


----------



## brushmonkey

I did the same thing with my old 395. I shot about 60 garbage dumpsters for BMI waste management with that nasty navy blue crap running through my rig for 2 days with no problems at all, it was an emergency job & we made a killing but I thought for sure my pump would fry. No way, that baby just kept on going. I cleaned it really well & went right back to shooting exteriors, no problem. :thumbsup:


AztecPainting said:


> Yeah 390 is a good option to start but I really think that 395 is a bit better, one of my best friends has a 395 and he use it to death, my buddie work with elastomeric thru this one, it it seems to be working just fine, he got this sprayer like 6 years ago and still works just perfect, as long as you always keep it clean and run it lubricated, its also really light and not as loud as the small versions of Titan (XT's). I own a graco 490 and a Titan 440, honestly, I hate this titan for some reason, it seems to drip a lot even with new tips an new gun. Almost to years ago I got a contract as a favor for a person I knew at the landfill for painting 40 bins from roll off trucks (White, 1 primer, 1 coat finish of Urethane definitely nasty stuff, no sandblasting just power washing and degreased), god, I thought I was screw and I didn't have a sprayer good enough for that, I knew I wasn't making a lot of money because it was as a favor, but of course not for free either, well I decided to used this graco 490 and completely saved my life, I wasn't really pushing the machine it was working just fine and I notice that it worked better with a lower pressure and smaller tip I got 40 bins primed and painted in one weekend. I ran a lot of gallons of that nasty stuff and next day I needed to prime a 2000 sq ft house and next day I had to do spray trims and doors to another house this small graco machines are just unbelievable. Of course after running urethane you have to clean it properly and take all the filters off and make sure you get them clean. I spray the bins by myself, I just had a helper powerwashing, I usually spray primer on a house by myself and back roll it at the same time because and this graco machines are small enough to operate it and sometimes you dont even have to lift them to change from paint to paint, or going up or down stairs, in one hand your bucket in the other your sprayer. Easy enough for people who sometimes work on their own.


----------



## johnpaint

brushmonkey said:


> I did the same thing with my old 395. I shot about 60 garbage dumpsters for BMI waste management with that nasty navy blue crap running through my rig for 2 days with no problems at all, it was an emergency job & we made a killing but I thought for sure my pump would fry. No way, that baby just kept on going. I cleaned it really well & went right back to shooting exteriors, no problem. :thumbsup:


Yeah, as long as your packings are good the oil will never slip by it. If it does you need new packings anyway.


----------



## kocur228

Thanks for all the info guys it makes me feel assured that a baught a good machine .


----------

